# PTSD



## Roger

I know they're lots of people on here who have kids or relatives that have been to Iraq or Afganistan. My son come back a mess. I'm proud as h#ll of what he did over there but these days are a nightmare. He lost nine a of his buddies over there, seven in one night from an IED and two more later on. He's been in two different VA hospitals since he got home in '85. He's got doctors and physc's but nothing is seem to working. I'm at a loss and just need someplace to rant. Thanks


----------



## bzrk180

First of all, thank your son for his service!

There are a few new techniques out there now for PTSD and some clinical stuff that is being tested. One of the "newer" ones is called EMDR and has been showing some significant results.

http://www.ptsdsupport.net/emdr.html

Do some searching but watch out for the witch doctor brews that you could come up with.

There is much to be said on the wholisitic styles of treatment (meditation, yoga, massage and even some stuff that is a little more "wholistic") that seem to be getting some decent results as well.

I will tell you one of the most impacting things that was told to me by a guy I worked with that was a Viet Nam vet who talked alot about his time in the war (Which I found odd as many Nam vets dont speak of their experiences) and he told some amazingly autrocious stories. He also stated that suffered SEVERE and VIOLENT nightmares for years...To the point where his wife couldnt sleep with him because he was hurting her in his sleep. Here is what he said... I will try to keep it short...

He said that in the early 80's he was at a social party and met a blind woman. The blind woman shook his hand and they started to speak of general things and after a short time in the converstation the blind woman asked ..

"You are a Veteran arent you"

Shocked, my friend replied...

"Yes, Yes I am"

She stated...

"You dont sleep well do you...Hvae nightmares huh?"

Again, my friend was baffled and stated ...

"Yes, thats true."

The woman then asked him...

"Do you want them to stop?"

And he stated...

"Absolutely"

The woman took his hand and told him...

"Then find someone who you can talk to about it...about ALL of it"

He said they went on for a while longer and he found she was in the field and suggested a few people to him and he went. He said when he found the person he could talk to, he started talking about it and just released it all.

At that time, he told me he had not had a nightmare since the 80's.

Tell your son to not bottle this in and to do the best he can to speak about it. I am sure it must be very difficult and all he wants is for the images to go away but by trying to just shut them down and not work them, his effects could be long term and debilitating.

Good luck!


----------



## Roger

I appreciate your reply. It's a day to day affair. Hopefully we'll get through this this, I know it's been a nightmare so far. He'd wake up in the middle of the night and would be talking to his buddies that were killed. It's been hard on all of us, ecspecially him. God bless him,we hope he gets better. He's too young to live the rest of his life like this.


----------



## Roger

Roger said:


> I know they're lots of people on here who have kids or relatives that have been to Iraq or Afganistan. My son come back a mess. I'm proud as h#ll of what he did over there but these days are a nightmare. He lost nine a of his buddies over there, seven in one night from an IED and two more later on. He's been in two different VA hospitals since he got home in '85. He's got doctors and physc's but nothing is seem to working. I'm at a loss and just need someplace to rant. Thanks


That was suposse to be in '05 not '85,forgive me


----------



## bzrk180

Roger said:


> I appreciate your reply. It's a day to day affair. Hopefully we'll get through this this, I know it's been a nightmare so far. He'd wake up in the middle of the night and would be talking to his buddies that were killed. It's been hard on all of us, ecspecially him. God bless him,we hope he gets better. He's too young to live the rest of his life like this.


Keep your head up and know that there is alot of support out there...Maybe look into a support group at the VA...

Much of this will become easier for him as time passes but research shows that it is emminent to start as quickly as possible...Sadly, the "quickly as possible" is the hardest for those suffering with PTSD...

I know of a lady in League City who might be able to help...PM me if you are iterested and I will see if I can get her info for you. At the very least, its a starting point.


----------



## Striker Fisher

What Unit was your son with? Helps to go to mind set. 

Make him to stay with the VA and their support groups. They have great programs with Vet's from PTSD to quadropalegics.

SF


----------



## Roger

He's in the National Guard, 256 Brigade, 135, Charlie Co. out of Houma ,La. He spent almost 6mo in a VA in S. Dakota and now he's in a VA in Boston, Ma.
He goes through spells. Sometimes good, sometimes not so good. They change his doctors constantly. He gets to doing pretty good and they change doctors on him and they start all over again and he's back to square one again.
Were at a lost. He's 31yrs. old, been in the Guard since he was 18, and he doesn't deserve this. I just have to vent, I'm at a lost. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Tom_in_SA

There's a psychiatrist at the Univ.of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio, TX that studies that. I'd call up that department and ask for that guy. I know he was here a couple of years ago. He'd have a lot of info. and could maybe refer you to it and to someone in your area that could help more. Man, what are they changing doctors for?


----------



## RogerB

go to his company or brigade commander - insist on getting him some help. if that doesn't work contact your congressman - raise he$$ until some one listens. It's imperative that he finds a way to open up and talk. Greatest gift I had was a father who was a war vet - he knew, he understood - it helped, more than I can explain. he needs to open up and talk about it, even if it's only with one person - all it takes is one. Good luck and all my prayers to your son and your family. God Bless.


----------



## bzrk180

Roger said:


> They change his doctors constantly. He gets to doing pretty good and they change doctors on him and they start all over again and he's back to square one again..


Man, this is horrid...This is very destructive! How will he ever trust anyone when this continues to happen. See if you can find him a Doctor that will be committed to stay and worj though this with him... This could (probably is) adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Roger

Now that he's in Boston treatment seems to be alot better than what it was in S. Dakota. It seems to take forever to get in the system but once in things are seeming to progress. It looks like he's finally got a doctor and a phsyciatrist that are seemingly taking an intrest in him. How long its gonna take nobody knows. Were all hoping for the best results. Time will tell.Thanks to all of ya'll for the support.


----------



## bzrk180

Roger said:


> Now that he's in Boston treatment seems to be alot better than what it was in S. Dakota. It seems to take forever to get in the system but once in things are seeming to progress. It looks like he's finally got a doctor and a phsyciatrist that are seemingly taking an intrest in him. How long its gonna take nobody knows. Were all hoping for the best results. Time will tell.Thanks to all of ya'll for the support.


Glad you found a solid place. He needs to be able to get comfortable and trust someone... Sad that Doctors would walk out on him like that!

I sure hurt for you and your family... Our kids shouldnt have to experience things like this... Like it was said long ago..

"War is hell"

Blessings to you and yours!

Peace...Brad


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Good luck to your son. I am a medic in the army I wish him the best of luck with recovery.


----------

